# Problemas con Maquina virtual VMWare



## Negro711 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Buenas tardes con todos!!*

Me encuentro instalando maquina virtual de windows xp sobre el sistema windows vista (host), esto lo hago con el fin de correr programas de programacion de PLC, el problema es que una ves ya instalado el windows xp virtual no me reconoce mi pendrive (sin usb no puede conectar la interfaz USB serial para programar PLC) solo reconoce el sistema real no el virtual, he intentado reiniciando, creando filtros (virtual Box), y no consigo resultados. Las pruebas las realice en Vmware y virtual Box. Si alguien tiene un dato que me podria ayudar lo agradeceria.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 16, 2009)

que raro que en Vmware no funcione si esta hecho para eso


----------



## Negro711 (Jun 16, 2009)

Es lo curioso tengo montado la misma maquina virtual en otras computadoras con vista y funcionan muy bien no encuentro problema


----------

